# Focus peaking in Lightroom. Would it be possible ?



## rjalex (May 15, 2015)

Would there be any plugin, script or other magic to show as an overlay which areas in the picture are in focus ?

My Sony RX1R does it in real time and here's an interesting article about a guy doing it manually with PS:

http://forum.luminous-landscape.com/index.php?topic=56246.0

Thanks


----------



## THG_BO (May 16, 2015)

Hello, 

have a view that these plug-ins:

http://www.capturemonkey.com/focusmask
http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com/

The first one shows the sharp areas in the images. The second on shows the focus points - but only for Nikon and Canon in the moment.


----------



## rjalex (May 17, 2015)

Thank you very much. The first one seems to be very close to what I was looking for but unfortunately I have switched to LR6 and that plugin is yet not working on it.
Second one is not really what I needed.
Take care.


----------



## kolesoff (May 17, 2015)

THG_BO said:


> Hello,
> 
> have a view that these plug-ins:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! Two interesting plugins I've never heard of!


----------

